# Proper Horses



## hollykb (29 July 2009)

Came across these guys www.properhorses.com. Interesting mix of horseys, though the guy looks a bit of a prat in some of the pics! Anyone had any dealings with them, or heard anything about them? Just out of interest really, they don't have anything I like at the moment.


----------



## lis2185 (29 July 2009)

I got a foal from there last year, not in best condition but i'd go there again as he is so fab and turned into a lovely little man.  My friend also had one who was very shy and underweight but he is getting there slowly.  Had halters on but weren't handled.  No regrets though with mine, my other friend got a foal from there too and she loves him, maybe its hit and miss but we are pleased with what we got.


----------



## jhoward (29 July 2009)

ive got a friend that bought a fell off him, fab pony cheap and everything and more the bloke said. on a more personal note, i see him at exeter sales a fair bit, imo he may be a bit rough around the edges, but hes fairly straight.. as in hes honest, and isnt selling bucking broncos or horses with issues. 

ive also know of him taking a horse back with no quibbles.


----------



## hollykb (29 July 2009)

Ok thanks guys, sounds like might be worth a look then if I see something I fancy. Nice to hear of an honest dealer


----------



## moogle (17 October 2009)

Hi Folks..
I am sure you have to "take as you find" but as a horse owner and someone who has dealt with the above "trader" I would advise staying away. He is selling numerous animals that have no passports when sold, (" Will send it on later"), and is at the moment selling stock from a yard full of ringworm.


----------



## diggerbez (17 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi Folks..
I am sure you have to "take as you find" but as a horse owner and someone who has dealt with the above "trader" I would advise staying away. He is selling numerous animals that have no passports when sold, (" Will send it on later"), and is at the moment selling stock from a yard full of ringworm. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i don't have much to add to this post but i have to say that if you buy a horse without a passport then you are a pratt...and almost deserve what you get


----------



## moogle (19 October 2009)

I Thankfully, have not bought from this man but I know of many that have and are still waiting !!


----------



## Anteres0 (26 October 2009)

Moodle I have sent you a PM.
I'm sad to see you have a problem with David as it would seem from your posts. I am glad that you yourself are NOT waiting for a passport. To the best of my knowledge there is only one horse which has ever been sold without a passport and we already have involved Trading Standards to help us try to resolve the matter and we are in contact with both new &amp; old owner doing our best to sort out. We are always very happy to show the horses passport to potential customers before they buy a horse, and if there are any concerns they can be looked at in advance. 
Would also like to say thanks to the guys above who have bought horses (and a pup i see from the first post  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and are loyal supporters to us. Thanks for your support.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (26 October 2009)

Sorry to Hijack OP but how's Gabi?


----------



## Muddymare (2 November 2009)

Hi, yes I bought a horse from them last year.

I borrowed a horse from them about 4 years ago while they where waiting to breed from her the next year.  She was a total playstation ride, great fun and I went for miles and miles on her, but definately not a novice ride.   

When I wanted to buy a mare I contacted Liz who sold me a beautiful horse that she thought was a similiar ride to the horse I'd had on loan before.  When it turned out to be way too much for me Liz was clearly mortified and she came to get it and bought a little mare up for me to try.  She has turned out to be a huge success, is widely admired and I would never sell her.  However she had a terrible history, despite being only 5, and I have had to work her insecurities out.  It has been rewarding.

Hope this helps.  I would certainly buy another horse from them, and would be surprised if they where doing anything illegal.  They seem too sensible.

David is not a prat, and Liz is lovely.


----------



## lizijj (14 November 2009)

I have bought two hill pony foals from them recently as companions to my two sports horses. Passports were sent after, this could have been as they were only expecting me to view the ponies, but as it happened I had taken my trailer and brought them home the same day.  I think people have to be sensible when it comes to purchasing - I wanted two cheap low maintenance characters, and that's what I got. They are both well, when we got home they were checked by the vet and wormed, as I would do with any new addition - even horses from the neatest yards can have worms. I wanted companions primarily, I probably will break them as a driving pair when they are old enough, and also to make a couple of fun childrens rides. If I wanted a registered breed for showing etc, then I would probably have gone to a registered stud. They were quiet at first, but as they had come off the drift, weaning dates may vary and most likely they were scared with what was going on. That's life, now they are enjoying joining my herd, happily eating far too much grass than is probably good for them (shame for them come the spring), and it's a joy to see them trying to keep up with my two TB X's. On my visit I found both Liz and Dave were really friendly, helpful and professional. Some yards that appear a bit rough around the edges can produce some real gems. In fact, neat yards and lots of expensive stables doesn't mean experience and knowledge. I would advise that if you inexperienced with purchasing horses, you get your trainer to view potential purchases with you, that you get a full vetting and even after that, be prepared that horses are not robots, and a change of environment can change their behaviour, plus, they could damage themselves at the first step off the lorry. I would personally do business with them again, as coming from the local area I would feel confident that what I would be looking for would be what it says on the tin. You are taking a risk at any purchase of a horse, be it a private sale or a dealer. Be sensible and take advice with you if you are not experienced. As for passports, for my two foals off the drift, there wasn't a lot of importance there. If I were buying a £5000 sports horse, then if you don't ask to see it first, you'd be a bit of a dope. Good Luck and be sensible, one of the biggest issues with 'problem horses' is the purchaser not being honest about their capabilities as a rider/owner.


----------



## ellemore (9 January 2010)

i have had dealings with proper horses myself they sold me a horse who was suppose to be quiet and she did me a very serious injury. not someone i would not reccomend at all. thanks


----------



## QuarterHorseAok (24 January 2010)

I bought a mare from Properhorses when it was in Looe.  David told me a lie about the horse, but his girlfriend was more honest and told me what the mare was really like so i still bought her anyway and she has been good, but was not what David said. I think all horses can be naughty and nothing is 100% but so long as you know what the issues are you can work with it. I would go there again.


----------



## Anteres0 (24 January 2010)

Hi EllemoreRehab, this is Liz from ProperHorses, Just wondered if you could let me know which horse it was the you bought from David &amp; myself? I'm sorry to hear you've had an accident, but we do both sell all the horses with a warranty so it would be absolutely fine to have brought the horse back if you weren't happy with it rather than just running us down over the internet. David &amp; I are running seperate yards/businesses now ( www.properhorses.com &amp; www.properhorsesandponies.com ), but i'm sure that either of us would be very happpy to talk to you about finding you another horse if you're not happy with the one you have. Our reputation is important to both of us and we always try to be honest and fair about each of the horses. We only have most of them for a short time which is why we both offer the no quibble warranty, so if there is a fault with any horse which we ourselves were not aware of, you are never stuck with a problem horse. 
QuarterHorseAok, thanks for the vote of confidence, Sure David didn't mean to lie, perhaps I just knew the mare better than he did?


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (24 February 2010)

Don't think you can say fairer than that...


----------

